# tenting in over EIFS



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

The house Im doing that I had asked previously about has the EIFS. Well, the brickyard brought the wrong material out, so we worked for 2 days putting up the wrong stuff. Its been 3 weeks since they were supposed to have brought the right stuff, and now its COLD!!

How to I tent in over this EIFS? Im only wrapping the corners with material about 2.5' , but I need to attach the tent to the house to keep all the heat from escaping. What can I use that wont ruin the EIFS?

Any thoughts would be helpful.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

duct tape.:laughing: just kidding six.why cant you attach you tent to the eve?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

There is a tape made for that. I call it stucco tape, but it is also called 4, 7, or 14 day tape (different formulations). You will have to warm it to apply it though.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Well its on the corners of the home. I can attach my lats to the fascia boards on the gables, but normally I can attach it to the wall with some framing and nails or screws as well to keep it nice and tight.

Im thinking I am going to move my scaffolding in about 4 inches from the wall, its manufactured stone, and wrap my scaffolding with the tent. Then take rolls of insulation and pack them in the space between the wall and scaffold.

This job is really been a pain in the ass from the word go. The grades are horrible, hauling mud around is a nightmare, and I cant get a straight answer from anyone on anything.


This job should have been done by now. I shouldnt have had to worry about tenting, but due to supplier error, here I am.


----------



## kc4mqm (Dec 1, 2007)

At least it's fake rock, just make your mud a little richer and you won't have to worry about the stone. You, on the other hand, the scaffolding thing works good. I never stuffed the cracks with insulation but I have done it. It makes it bareable when the temp is in the teens. How cold are you talking about?
Blue painters tape won't hurt stucco.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

"Im thinking I am going to move my scaffolding in about 4 inches from the wall, its manufactured stone, and wrap my scaffolding with the tent. Then take rolls of insulation and pack them in the space between the wall and scaffold."

X2

Sounds like a good plan. I build LOTS of tents starting in Dec. Also use 6' scaffold at least on your 1st section. It allows you much more room for moving around and storing materials.


----------

